# Homemade Tools >  More of my tools

## Rob G

Here are plans for some of the tools I have made. All are in .pdf format.

ball turner
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

Die holder
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

Mill work stop
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

Small ring roller
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

Portable press brake
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

youtube channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/CARDAN531?feature=mhum

photobucket
most of the pictures are on here.
http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t150/robg_010/

----------

Jon (Apr 11, 2012),

Paul Jones (Oct 4, 2015)

----------


## Rob G



----------


## Rob G



----------


## Jon

Thanks for posting these. I've been working on indexing them today.





Bushing Drivers by Rob G
tags: bushing




Dial Indicator Holder by Rob G
tags: machining, mill




Die Holder Plans by Rob G
tags: machining, die




Homemade Press/Brake by Rob G
tags: brake, press




Inserted Cutters by Rob G
tags: machining




Machinist Bench Block by Rob G
tags: machining




Mill Work Stop Plans by Rob G
tags: machining, mill




Quick-Change Tool Post by Rob G
tags: milling, machining




Radius Cutter by Rob G
tags: machining




Slitting Saw Arbor by Rob G
tags: saw, arbor




Small Ring Roller Plans by Rob G
tags: ring roller




Torch Circle Cutter by Rob G
tags: circle, cutting torch







Looks like the only ones we already had listed were the portable press brake and the ball turner (although the ball turner had a video that I added).


Here's your tool page with all of the new tool listings: Rob G's Homemade Tools. I also adjusted your position on our Top Tool Builders page.


Videos -- added the ring roller to our 

.


Let me know if I've missed anything, or if you want to update any of the listings. Thanks again, it's great to get these indexed.

----------


## Rob G

2 x 48 belt grinder



2x48 Belt Grinder Photos by robg_010 | Photobucket

18" slip roll



Small Slip Roller Photos by robg_010 | Photobucket

----------

bobs409 (May 17, 2017),

kbalch (May 7, 2013),

pennswoodsed (Feb 13, 2016)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Rob G! I've added your Belt Grinder and Slip Roll to our Belt Grinders and Ring Rollers categories, respectively, as well as to your builder page: Rob G's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Belt Grinder  by Rob G 

tags:
belt grinder, stand, switch 









 






Slip Roll  by Rob G 

tags:
slip roller

----------

